# Summer Reading/Listening



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Summer will be here before we know it. What books do AAAC members plan to read in the coming months? What music are you listening to right now that will keep your foot tapping through first frost?

Per usual, my ambitions probably far exceed the time available, but here's the book list:

Finally make it through Updike's entire _Rabbit_ series
_The Elephant, The Tiger and The Cell Phone _by Shashi Tharoor
_The Fountainhead _by Ayn Rand (surprisingly, I've never read it)
_I Don't Want To Go To Jail_ by Jimmy Breslin

Music: Lots of Latin music, Motown, James Taylor and Steely Dan (reminds me of summer), Van Morrison's _Keep it Simple, _Groove Armada and Zero 7


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I don't necessarily believe in the concept of summer reading, but I have been accumulating some books that are on tap.

I just started reading _Lush Life_, by Richard Price. I read his _Freedomland_ and liked it, and he wrote some of the episodes of _The Wire_.

I just started rereading _Moby-Dick_ for my book group, so other reading may have to wait until I finish that.

I've also just started_The Assault on Reason_, Al Gore's latest. I might not be the target audience because I'm not seeing much that is new to me or that I don't already agree with.

Here's the link to my book group's list. 
From the past year I would recommend _The Road, Suite Francaise, _ and _Pattern Recognition._


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

What a timely thread, right before I place my spring book order. Thank you. :icon_smile: I'm far from through making my list yet but so far:

_In the Heart of the Heart of the Country _by William Gass (thanks to Lushington for this one)

_Constitutional Law_ by Erwin Chemerinsky

_What Hat God Wrought_ by Daniel Walker Howe
_
Nyingma School of Tibetan Buddhism_ by Dudjom Rinpoche

_In the Pink: Dorothy Draper, American's Most Fabulous Decorator_ by Carlton Varney

_Letters of Wallace Stevens_ by Wallace Stevens
_
Candide: Or, Optimism _by Francois Voltaire, Chris Ware, Michael Wood, and Theo Cuffe (A relatively new translation said to be very good.)

Since music makes up too much of my worktime I shall look forward to the rustle of the breezes through the trees instead.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't change my reading or listening habits just because it's summer but for what it's worth I have Amos Lee in my car CD player at the moment.

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't read books,I read newspapers but as for music I listen to the oldies stations.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just finished reading Lone Survivor by Luttrell and Robinson. I've pulled out my copies of The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings Trilogy by J. R. R. Tolkien and picked up a copy of Stephen King's Dreamcatcher, for my recreational reading this summer. Jon Krakauer's Into the Wild still sits unread, on my reading table (I must correct that oversight!) and now, Scott McClellan's new "tell all" is racing to the top of my must read list. So much to read, so little time!


----------



## Apthorpe (Apr 8, 2008)

Echoing Mr. McCollough's recommendation, _The Road_ is excellent. Also excellent by Cormac McCarthy is _Blood Meridian_, but it's bloodier and less upbeat than _The Road_.

I may or may not read in the next few months:

_Undaunted Courage_ by Stephen Ambrose.
_The Last Gentleman_ by Walker Percy.
_Suttree_ by Cormac McCarthy.
_Discourses on Livy_ by Niccolo Machiavelli.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Currently reading









and listening to the incomprehensible: There's a bathroom on the right?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm currently reading _Black ******** and White Liberals_ by Thomas Sowell, and I plan on reading a couple more of his books. I was also thinking of picking up a book on etiquette.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Apthorpe said:


> I may or may not read in the next few months:
> 
> _Undaunted Courage_ by Stephen Ambrose.
> _The Last Gentleman_ by Walker Percy.
> ...


Make sure its the Harvey Mansfield translation.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

currently reading The Daily News,currently listening to dance party music and oldies stations.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I'm currently reading _Black ******** and White Liberals_ by Thomas Sowell


I think Thomas Sowell is one of the most rational thinkers in America today. He can dispense more common sense in five minutes than many do in a lifetime.

Cruiser


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Quay said:


> _Constitutional Law_ by Erwin Chemerinsky


Run far, run fast, but just make sure you run. Chemerinsky is brilliant but a complete nut.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been meaning to re-read some Hayek this summer; I might or might not get around to it. There's a couple of books by Brandon Sanderson to read (Mystborn triology, only two written). I have a new Merlin trilogy to read.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

smujd said:


> Run far, run fast, but just make sure you run. Chemerinsky is brilliant but a complete nut.


Most brilliant people are. But to paraphrase Dorothy Parker, I take it you think this is not a book to be tossed aside lightly but rather that it should be thrown with great force?

Cordially,
A.Q.

https://www.quotationspage.com/quote/62.html


----------



## Apthorpe (Apr 8, 2008)

pt4u67 said:


> Make sure its the Harvey Mansfield translation.


It is. Not that it will probably matter. An accurate translation is wasted on me. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Listening to:

Weather Underground
Stephane Grappelli
Johnny Frigo
Django Reinhardt
David Holmes


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Howard said:


> I don't read books,I read newspapers but as for music I listen to the oldies stations.


Wow


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I think Thomas Sowell is one of the most rational thinkers in America today. He can dispense more common sense in five minutes than many do in a lifetime.
> 
> Cruiser


I agree. His ability to be rational and to look at things empirically is almost unparalleled.

You can check out his weekly article on realclearpolitics.com It comes out every Tuesday.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

I have started on the James Bond novels. I am up to Goldfinger.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> I'm currently reading _Black ******** and White Liberals_ by Thomas Sowell, and I plan on reading a couple more of his books. I was also thinking of picking up a book on etiquette.


How is it? I have a couple/few of his books, but have not read that one.

I think his Basic Economics and Applied Economics books should be mandatory reading to vote, but that's JMO. ICBW.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> How is it? I have a couple/few of his books, but have not read that one.
> 
> I think his Basic Economics and Applied Economics books should be mandatory reading to vote, but that's JMO. ICBW.


So far it is really good. It is actually a collection of like 25-50 pages essays. The first, that shares the namesake of the book, is about black culture and how it descended from pre-Civil War ******* culture, which descended from poor English culture. There is one titled "The Real History of Slavery," etc. I highly recommend it.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The problem with the "black hillbillies" theory is that the blacks and the hillbillies lived (and indeed still do live) in entirely different parts of the South.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> The problem with the "black hillbillies" theory is that the blacks and the hillbillies lived (and indeed still do live) in entirely different parts of the South.


Not necessarily. For example Hank Williams, who achieved fame as a hillbilly singer was taught to play the guitar when he was growing up by a Black man. There was more intertwined culture between the poor whites and Blacks in the South than is commonly acknowledged.

I grew up in Tennessee in the 1950's and despite segregation I mingled with Blacks far more than one would think. A Black man gave me my first drink of whiskey. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, but if you actually read Sowell's essay, he's specific that he's referring to the _real_ hillbillies, the Scotch-Irish from places like WVA or Kentucky. Maybe Chattanooga.

And they're called "hill billies" for a reason-- because they're from the hills (specifically, the Appalachians). No farmland suitable for cash crops = no slaves.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Yes, but if you actually read Sowell's essay, he's specific that he's referring to the _real_ hillbillies, the Scotch-Irish from places like WVA or Kentucky. Maybe Chattanooga.
> 
> And they're called "hill billies" for a reason-- because they're from the hills (specifically, the Appalachians). No farmland suitable for cash crops = no slaves.


But he was saying that the culture of laziness, promiscuous sex, dislike of education, and violent culture came from the Southern White. That blacks from the North, as well as Blacks from the Indies do not exhibit such behavior in general, and while Blacks today are over-represented in prisons, Blacks from the Indes are under-represented.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> But he was saying that the culture of laziness, promiscuous sex, dislike of education, and violent culture came from the Southern White. That blacks from the North, as well as Blacks from the Indies do not exhibit such behavior in general, and while Blacks today are over-represented in prisons, Blacks from the Indes are under-represented.


Whether that is true or not, what is the benefit to us of such an observation? I mean he must go further than that with it, yes?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure he does - read the book: I doubt it will disappoint.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

video2 said:


> Wow


Why does that surprise you?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

A google search for maps showing what I'm talking about:










Versus:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Yes, but if you actually read Sowell's essay, he's specific that he's referring to the _real_ hillbillies, the Scotch-Irish from places like WVA or Kentucky. Maybe Chattanooga.
> 
> And they're called "hill billies" for a reason-- because they're from the hills (specifically, the Appalachians). No farmland suitable for cash crops = no slaves.


Now Peddie, I know how well you take correction, but "hillbilly" was not a term that originated in the New World, as you seem to think. It was a term used to identify supporters of William III, that was later used to identify the (basically) same group of people after they immigrated to the New World. Further, we are "Scots" not "Scotch", which is a very flavourable drink. Even more, the term "Scots-Irish" is actually somewhat of a misnomer. What it identifies is the group of Scots that moved to Ulster several hundred years ago.

Lastly, even the term "*******" is not New World in origin. It also is Scottish in origin and refers to lowland Presbyterians who made a habit of wearing a red clothe around their neck, so the term's origin should be obvious.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Spare me. The obscure origins of the words aren't relevant.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Spare me. The obscure origins of the words aren't relevant.


You certainly seemed to think they were when it was you attempting to use their origin to support your argument.



PedanticTurkey said:


> And they're called "hill billies" for a reason-- because they're from the hills (specifically, the Appalachians). No farmland suitable for cash crops = no slaves.


Why the change? Oh, because I caught you once again talking out of your arse? Yes, that could be the reason.  As I said, I know how well you take correction Peddie, and you just proved it. How fickle can you be in your attempts at argumentation Peddie?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Not only is this attack idiotic, but it's also just plain wrong. I never even asserted anything about the origin of the word, but simply its application. Also, I also know enough about etymology to say that your theories on the origins of the words are dubious at best, and presenting them as fact rather than theory reveals your ignorance on the subject.

You're getting really, really desperate.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Not only is this attack idiotic, but it's also just plain wrong. I never even asserted anything about the origin of the word, but simply its application. Also, I also know enough about etymology to say that your theories on the origins of the words are dubious at best, and presenting them as fact rather than theory reveals your ignorance on the subject.
> 
> You're getting really, really desperate.


I think you are projecting again Peddie. It is quite obvious the only one that is desperate here is you. Let us examine things:

1) You attempt to use a word origin in support of your argument.

2) I point out said origin is faulty.

3) You tell me word origins do not mean anything.

4) I point out your earlier post placed enough credence on them to make it a plank to support your argument. I point out your rather fickle nature in argumentation. One might almost call it "ad hoc by default" method.

5) You toss a hissy fit.

Pretty good summation so far. Now:

6) I will point out you still make no sense, as if the origin of this word has no merit to your argument, why bother arguing with me over it? And I use the term "arguing" loosely, as that rather usually calls for a presentation of at least a hint of a source or fact. You have yet to do that.

Peddie, Peddie, have you no shame?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

You keep trying to call me out, but you end up looking more ignorant and more desperate every time. I guess I should be upset or annoyed, but the truth is that I feel sorry for you. So take it easy, bud.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> You keep trying to call me out, but you end up looking more ignorant and more desperate every time. I guess I should be upset or annoyed, but the truth is that I feel sorry for you. So take it easy, bud.


One of the rather more boring ploys to use when you are getting your arse handed to you on a regular basis. Just declare victory and your pity for the person beating you like a drum.

You take it easy too Peddie.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Your face-saving (or, at least, intended to be face-saving) assertions to the contrary notwithstanding, I hope you're at least learning something from this. If we keep going at it long enough, you might end up an educated man--someday we'll look back it and laugh about how you didn't know what a neoconservative was before you met me.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Your face-saving (or, at least, intended to be face-saving) assertions to the contrary notwithstanding, I hope you're at least learning something from this.


I am learning. I am learning you will claim I said things I never did, and then ignore it when I point out you are in error. I am also learning you know nothing about economics. And in this thread, I am learning you believe you can state a premise in your argument is not "relevant" when I point out your premise is factually incorrect. This thread also reinforces that you will name call, make baseless assertions, and generally throw a hissy fit vs. just admitting you are wrong.

Peddie, Peddie, you need some tricks that are not so immediately transparent.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Why does every interchange thread turn into a fight between Wayfarer and PedanticTurkey?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, for your and my continued education, I've misappropriated a resource made available to me for other purposes and looked "hillbilly" up in the OED.

"HILL + BILLY" "A person from a remote rural or mountainous area, esp. of the southeastern U.S"

The earliest references to it listed were from the early 20th century.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

In Wayfarer's defense, Wikipedia is on his side!



> The term "Hill-Billies" is first encountered in documents from 17th century Ireland. Roman Catholic King James II landed at Kinsale in Ireland in 1689 and began to raise a Catholic army in an attempt to regain the British throne. Protestant King William III, Prince of Orange, led an English counterforce into Ireland and defeated James II at the Battle of the Boyne in 1690. A significant portion of William III's army was composed of Protestants of Scottish descent (Planters) who had settled in Ulster in northern Ireland. The southern Irish Catholic supporters of James II referred to these northern Protestant supporters of King William as "Hill-Billies"[_citation needed_] and "Billy Boys" - Billy being an abbreviation of William.


"Citation needed" indeed.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> Why does every interchange thread turn into a fight between Wayfarer and PedanticTurkey?


Hey, don't look at me. He keeps calling me out and insulting me or trying to correct me. Hasn't succeeded yet, though.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> Why does every interchange thread turn into a fight between Wayfarer and PedanticTurkey?


I apologize brokencycle. I shall merely correct him, when needed, from now on and them just ignore his ranting.

Cheers.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I cited the Oxford English Dictionary, and asked him for a source--so now he's going to "ignore my ranting."

Fine timing!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Hey, don't look at me. He keeps calling me out and insulting me or *trying to correct me. Hasn't succeeded yet, though.*


You are quite right here. I have been unable to correct your mistakes yet, as you fail to demonstrate the ability to realize your errors yet.

Have fun Peddie, I shall just correct and let you rant from now on.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, since you'll have some time, maybe you could write a letter to the Oxford English Dictionary explaining your discovery.



> *OED appeals and submissions*
> 
> To suggest a new word, or contribute new evidence for a word already in the OED, please read and contact us as follows:
> Oxford English Dictionary
> ...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Why not just turn to urbandictionary?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It doesn't have quite the authority as the OED, but, what the hell?



> 1. hillbilly *269* up, *121* down
> Apocryphal attribution to isolated denizens of Appalachian Mountains,(Eastern USA) descendants of some of the earliest Scotch-English settlers, who seem to have had some proclivity for naming their children "William" (familiarly "Bill")and some not inconsiderable inclination to incestuous sexual congress. More recently, the term is used to describe any rural resident,especially in the Southern USA and particularly those living in rather rough-hewn conditions, embracing noticably parochial ideologies and a generally hostile attitude.





> 2. Hillbilly *158* up, *45* down
> Often used as an insult and racial slur against White folks who live in the country. A hillbilly is a person who lives in a remote, rural area in the South, often in the Appalachian (Or sometimes Ozark) Mountains and therefore is isolated and somewhat out of touch with modern culture.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh Peddie. For something you claim is not relevant, you are certainly rupturing an artery over it. Just a couple random cites it took me all of five minutes to toss up for you:

https://www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

https://www.electricscotland.com/history/world/scottish_hillbillies.htm

You are just so cute! I mean, I thought this whole thing was not relevant? I can only imagine what would happen if you deemed it relevant.

Some more:

https://www.ulster-scots.co.uk/docs/articles/cultural/********.htm

https://www.calendar-updates.com/info/holidays/canada/orangemen.aspx <== interesting regional holiday

Gotta run. Folks coming over.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Random website versus world's most prestigious etymological dictionary. Pathetic.

And, yes, you manage to be full of bull even if your irrelevancies.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

*Books:*
 

The Prince by Niccolo Machiavelli
Three Cups of Tea: One Man's Mission to Promote Peace by David Oliver Relin & Greg Mortenson. 
The Laws of Simplicity by John Maeda. 
Your Inner fish: A journey into the 3.5 billion year history of the human body by Neil Shubin. 
Founding Brothers: The Revolutionary Generation by Joseph Ellis
 
 *Music: *
As usual, a rotation of Al Jarreau, Boney James, Jonathan Butler, Norman Brown & George Benson in the cd players of my cars._
_​


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> Why does every interchange thread turn into a fight between Wayfarer and PedanticTurkey?


My guess is that Turkey is a former member with a new screen name and a grudge against Wayfarer.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Random website versus world's most prestigious etymological dictionary. Pathetic.
> 
> And, yes, you manage to be full of bull even if your irrelevancies.


*south*

• *noun* *1* the direction towards the point of the horizon 90° clockwise from east. *2* the southern part of a country, region, or town. 
• *adjective* *1* lying towards, near, or facing the south. *2* (of a wind) blowing from the south. 
• *adverb* to or towards the south. 
- PHRASES *south by east (*or *west**)* between south and south-south-east (or south-south-west). 
- DERIVATIVES *southbound* adjective & adverb. - ORIGIN Old English.

https://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/south?view=uk

Does this perfectly describe the area in which you live? Or is something missing? Dictionaries give limited information.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Laxplayer, first, that's completely untrue.

Second, if you'd care to actually follow the last couple threads, you'd see that he's the one who calls me out in each thread. He started this whole thing by insulting me. Each time he's turned out to be completely wrong.

It doesn't make a lot of sense to think that I'm deliberately baiting him into "correcting" me with false claims.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> *south*
> 
> • *noun* *1* the direction towards the point of the horizon 90° clockwise from east. *2* the southern part of a country, region, or town.
> • *adjective* *1* lying towards, near, or facing the south. *2* (of a wind) blowing from the south.
> ...


Actually, many dictionaries will have a definition of "South" specifically referring to "The South," i.e., the southern US. In fact, it's 2.C under "South" in the OED. "The southern states of America."


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Actually, many dictionaries will have a definition of "South" specifically referring to "The South," i.e., the southern US. In fact, it's 2.C under "South" in the OED. " The southern states of America."


That's what I thought would be there, but it was not. My point was to show that a dictionary is limited in its definition compared to other sources. The southern states of the US would not describe the South very well either. There are parts of Missouri and southern Illinois that consider themselves part of The South.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

So what? The point of it is that there's no evidence other than a few nationalist websites for his contention.

And it would be one thing, as I said earlier, if he had presented it as an alternate theory. But that's not what he did; he asserted it with an obnoxious bluster and confidence, calling me out and insulting me.



Wayfarer said:


> Now Peddie, I know how well you take correction, but "hillbilly" was not a term that originated in the New World, as you seem to think. It was a term used to identify supporters of William III, that was later used to identify the (basically) same group of people after they immigrated to the New World. Further, we are "Scots" not "Scotch", which is a very flavourable drink. Even more, the term "Scots-Irish" is actually somewhat of a misnomer. What it identifies is the group of Scots that moved to Ulster several hundred years ago.
> 
> Lastly, even the term "*******" is not New World in origin. It also is Scottish in origin and refers to lowland Presbyterians who made a habit of wearing a red clothe around their neck, so the term's origin should be obvious. __________________


He's also apparently never heard of "Scotch-Irish."


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate to jump into the flame war, but let's point out that the essay in question is "black ********" not "Black Hillbillies". The whole arguement is moot, given that ******* lacks the geographical connotation that hillbilly has.

As for the original topic, on my to read list for the summer:
The Blue Wolf by Frederic Dion
Style and The Man, Flusser
The Afghan Wars 1939-1919 by TA Heathcote
Grey Wolves Howling: A Novel or Chechnya by Peter O'Neill
A Look Over My Shoulder by Richald Helms
and Anthony and Cleopatra Colleen MacCullough


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not moot, Flashy, because Sowell specifically identifies the "********" as Scotch-Irish.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's not moot, Flashy, because Sowell specifically identifies the "********" as Scotch-Irish.


Reading this last post, the light went on. Rumour has it Peddie has been banned elsewhere for some nasty posting. I know for a fact he had a post mod-deleted here due to it being rather racially charged. And the origin of his problem here is with Thomas Sowell.

Also, as Peddie is calling my websources into contention, why would a nationalist website for Ireland or Scotland claim source to rather scorned US groups? That makes no sense to begin with (which coming from Peddie is SOP), but trust me, most people in the UK think askance of the US enough to begin with, for nationalists there to fictionally create ties to this segment of the US population makes even less than zero sense. If I was making a nationalistic mythos I would talk up the role the Scots played in America along the lines of the Carnegie's or various POTUS's of mainly Scot blood.

LAX: I think you might be correct. Guesses on who it is?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

To the OP:

I just added The Open Society and Its Enemies, by Karl Popper, to my list of books for summer reading.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Reading this last post, the light went on. Rumour has it Peddie has been banned elsewhere for some nasty posting. I know for a fact he had a post mod-deleted here due to it being rather racially charged. And the origin of his problem here is with Thomas Sowell.


A complete lie. I was banned for citing a dictionary in my own defense, after a moderator mischaracterized the meaning of a single word in one of my posts and deleted it. Had nothing to do with race it at all.



> Also, as Peddie is calling my websources into contention, why would a nationalist website for Ireland or Scotland claim source to rather scorned US groups?


I'm sorry, buddy, but a web source is not a source at all. Wikipedia is the worst of them-- there's an (old, I guess) joke where someone says, "He cited Wikipedia, but it's been changed," and the editor replies-- "well, change it back!"

So, what have you got-- an assertion purported to "correct" me, that is: 1) immaterial; and 2) not supported by authority.

And if that wasn't bad enough, here you are trying to defend it with insults and unsupported personal attacks and conspiracy theories.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> A complete lie. *I was banned for citing a dictionary* in my own defense, after a moderator mischaracterized the meaning of a single word in one of my posts and deleted it.


Why am I not surprised? :icon_smile_big:

Peddie, Peddie, quite obviously no source I present will be enough for you. No doubt this will be found wanting by you too:

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4530930.stm

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/wikipedia-under-the-microscope-over-accuracy-466444.html

I would not be so quick to dismiss Wiki. Not perfect, but far from fatally flawed. When cross-references with other sources, I really would not be so fast to dismiss any given entry. But hey, OED is the end all and be all, right?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> And if that wasn't bad enough, here you are trying to defend it with insults and unsupported personal attacks and conspiracy theories.


Unsupported? Did you not have a very racially charged post deleted by a mod? Is not the genesis of your problem here with something Sowell said? And the theory was not raised by me. Deny, deny, deny.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking forward as I am to summer holidays in August and a few relaxing weekends between now and then, I was delighted to see that TMMKC had started this most interesting thread. Logging on today, I saw it had got to three pages in length and so I clicked in with some enthusiasm hoping to see a whole host of recommendations and reviews from a full range of enlightened, witty and, even, eccentric members. But, oh dear!

Is there any chance at all that we could get the last two pages deleted (including this) and keep this potentially very useful and worthwhile thread focused on the subject at hand?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think in honour of the new movie, I might give a quick re-read of the Narnia series. It has been at least 25 years for me. Is anyone else planning a re-read (or a first read!) of the series?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it is adorable that you two even have pet names for each other.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

The "black *******" question has bothered me as well since I read the book. Why would blacks emulate a white culture that is far removed (geographically) from their daily lives?

Steve Sailer's following article is the only thing I have found that has a possible answer:


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyway, summer reading list:

https://www.amazon.com/Quantity-Rea...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212428921&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.com/Prime-Obsess...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212428965&sr=1-3

https://www.amazon.com/Economics-Ju...d_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212429048&sr=1-1

https://www.cannonfinancial.com/distance/books/ep/


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I think in honour of the new movie, I might give a quick re-read of the Narnia series. It has been at least 25 years for me. Is anyone else planning a re-read (or a first read!) of the series?


I re-read them after the first movie came out. I enjoyed those books as a kid, and enjoyed re-reading them as well.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> I re-read them after the first movie came out. I enjoyed those books as a kid, and enjoyed re-reading them as well.


I have mine copies around here someplace. I think I will have to add them to my summer list. If so many adults are enjoying them again I suppose I might be able to as well. 

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Unsupported? Did you not have a very racially charged post deleted by a mod? Is not the genesis of your problem here with something Sowell said? And the theory was not raised by me. Deny, deny, deny.


The actual comment which set that event off was "limp-wristed liberals," which was interpreted by a moderator to be some sort of anti-homosexual slur, which not only made no sense in context, but was simply wrong. "Limp-wristed," while obviously not a nice thing to call someone, means "effete." Suffice to say that not everyone who is effete a homosexual. It's not a slur.

What upset me was that my comment was deleted, and was followed with a public admonition that I should refrain from using such "slurs."

The reason cited for the ban was actually banned for "trolling," after defending myself. My argument was that the moderator's comment was unfounded and defamatory, and deleting my post left others unable to see what I had actually said.

Then there's Wayfarer (I do have a nickname for him, but it's not something I've said (or would say) publicly) accusing me of making some racist comment. I continue to be defamed, but I do feel a little vindicated.

And, again, I'm not the one who is constantly calling Wayfarer out with false and misinformed "corrections."


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm reading Kierkegaard, Camus, Buber, among other things, in preparation for writing another book. Also, In Spite of the Gods and India After Gandhi: The History of the World's Largest Democracy. Audiobooks and Pimsleur Hindi on the iPod, since I walk about 4 miles a day.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Howard said:


> I don't read books


At last, an explanation for everything we've always thought about you!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Then there's Wayfarer (I do have a nickname for him, but it's not something I've said (or would say) publicly) *accusing me of making some racist comment. I continue to be defamed, but I do feel a little vindicated.*





PedanticTurkey said:


> _Not appropriate. Be careful. --AlanC_


So Peddie, I read this post before it was deleted by a moderator. Still want to argue?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

rip said:


> At last, an explanation for everything we've always thought about you!


I'm more of a newspaper and magazine type of guy,keeping up with today's world.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Menawhile...back at the thread....

Am I alone in changing my reading and music listening habits by the season? For example, I am more "in the mood" for heavy biographies during the colder winter months. I tend to read more fiction in the summer.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Menawhile...back at the thread....
> 
> Am I alone in changing my reading and music listening habits by the season? For example, I am more "in the mood" for heavy biographies during the colder winter months. I tend to read more fiction in the summer.


That's interesting. I only do something like that related to golf. Usually, when it starts getting cold and windy I end up reading a Bob Rotella book since I miss the game. This year I read the Stan Utley books on putting and short game.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Menawhile...back at the thread....
> 
> Am I alone in changing my reading and music listening habits by the season? For example, I am more "in the mood" for heavy biographies during the colder winter months. I tend to read more fiction in the summer.


I do not tend to do that. I can see where it would seem fitting back in the snow belt, although I never did that back there either. I do tend to pick up something I will find very relaxing to bring on trips and conferences though.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Speaking of which, sports books are always good summer reading. Last summer, I read McEnroe's biography, and Ovett and Coe: The Perfect Distance. The latter was more interesting but both were fairly average if entertaining. I also tried to read Mike Brearly's The Art of Captaincy (but didn't see what people are raving about, must need to read it again!) and Winning Ugly (hard to read in one go) by Brad Gilbert.

Joseph O'Neill's 'Netherland' is getting good reviews at the moment. Relating 9/11 to a backdrop of cricket in New York and how it brings together a variety of cultures. Sounds interesting.

For anyone with a passing interest - Squash Racquets: The Khan Game, by Hashim Khan is brilliantly simple and funny.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> Menawhile...back at the thread....
> 
> Am I alone in changing my reading and music listening habits by the season? For example, I am more "in the mood" for heavy biographies during the colder winter months. I tend to read more fiction in the summer.


Far from alone I think. :icon_smile: I have a similar habit that began due to the demands of the academic year. That habit has persisted, happily.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm re-reading the Hobbit... I think Jackson may have even started filming the new movie too. For music, Thievery Corporation, James Brown, Yes, ELP, some Jazz on XM and Sinatra. 

I like several of the posters comments here as well. I know I have the Narnia series somewhere in the basement in a box... But, I think I'll avoid the political books, I can get the Cliff Notes version form reading this thread... :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm starting to read The Wall Street Journal.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Howard said:


> I'm starting to read The Wall Street Journal.


Is it the WSJ that Murdoch just bought? If that's the one, I hear their circulation is dropping like crazy due to 'changes' in the editorial tone of the paper. I used to read the WSJ years and years ago, but I traded it in for The Economist. I think getting once a week gives them time to get some context before they write their stories. The "rush" due to cable has degraded newspapers for me.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

^ The Economist gives me hope that there is still sound reporting available in the world of economics and business. I even like their logo and general layout as it's a very pleasing and tidy use of space. Used to be one could read the WSJ to know what the "ruling business class" thought but since it's takeover it is...well...different.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

The Economist is indeed a good magazine IMO.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I only recently saw the first "problem" with The Economist. About a week ago they had an article talking about the "appeasement" line Bush used. In it they acted like we weren't talking to Iran at all. However, it was actually in The Economist the week before that I read that Iran was refusing to continue the next round of talks with the US regarding Iraq security. I was a little peeved, but that's really the only stupid and partisan type thing I've read in there that has jumped out. The article didn't have an author like most of their stuff which peeved me a little more in this case. I'm hoping it's an anomaly. I just renewed so, we will see ...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I read Forbes and the WSJ sometimes - there has been a significant change in the opinions section of WSJ in the past 6 months.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it is time for me to reread Wealth of Nations. Can anyone suggest collateral reading? (In this connection, can anyone provide the citation for a statement I think I remember to the effect that Adam Smith's copy of Malthus's essay had a marginal note questioning M's assertion that the poor could not produce a surplus?)

For relaxation I may return to Peter Whimsey as enough time has passed for plot details to have suffeciently receeded from memory to make for a few surprises. 

I did not enjoy the Narnia books when I read them to my children. I find The Hobbit to be the one Tolkein book that I still enjoy. (I first read it and the ring trilogy in the late 1960's when people named their dogs Strider.)

I have recently been reading scholarly works on Greek history which I've found on the new arrivals shelves of Black Oak Books, including an interesting history of Boeotia, as well as a collection of essays on Athenian politics. I'd welcome suggestions for further reading along these lines. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Is it the WSJ that Murdoch just bought? If that's the one, I hear their circulation is dropping like crazy due to 'changes' in the editorial tone of the paper. I used to read the WSJ years and years ago, but I traded it in for The Economist. I think getting once a week gives them time to get some context before they write their stories. The "rush" due to cable has degraded newspapers for me.


Yes Ksinc,It's a free subscription we're getting for the next 26 weeks,then after that you have to pay but anyway,The WSJ is very interesting,loads of pages and plenty to read.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There is just nothing quite like it...sitting on the front porch, reading a good book and occasionally looking up to watch the world go by! I am presently reading a non-fiction work; Stuff: Compulsive Hoarding and The Meaning of Things by Randy Frost and Gail Steketee...a very enlightening tome! Yet to be purchased, but rapidly moving up on the must purchase list; Against All Enemies by Tom Clancy (for a while there it appeared that Clancy was slowing down into retirement but, this is his second major work published within a 12 month period. He's Back!!) and A Time For Patriots by Dale Brown.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> There is just nothing quite like it...sitting on the front porch, reading a good book and occasionally looking up to watch the world go by! I am presently reading a non-fiction work; Stuff: Compulsive Hoarding and The Meaning of Things by Randy Frost and Gail Steketee...a very enlightening tome! Yet to be purchased, but rapidly moving up on the must purchase list; Against All Enemies by Tom Clancy (for a while there it appeared that Clancy was slowing down into retirement but, this is his second major work published within a 12 month period. He's Back!!) and A Time For Patriots by Dale Brown.


Reading these posts about summer makes me envious for at present its winter in the antipodes and its 11c grey skies but no rain (hope we're not about to enter another drought).

But recently read and Graham Robb Parisians An Adventure History of Pairs

About to start Exorcising Hitler The Occupation and Denazification of Germany by Fredrick Taylor

Something to while the winter away


----------



## valeria (Jun 15, 2011)

Ow, not sure Exorcising Hitler is a book to read in the middle of a wet winter, it is rather depressing...
But I can advise you to try David McCullough and his "The Greater Journey", very funny and would make you travel with the characters ... As for me, I alternate readings and small free games I found during a long winter night lost in my mind 
I think we all need to take a break in those deep readings, and you never enjoy your serious book as much as when you gave up for a while.


----------

